
Apple offers Safari users safer browsing with USB security key support - tuiopopiutoiu
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/06/apple-safari-usb-security-key-support/
======
ERD0L
Safari is so underrated, if only FF could be better on Mac

~~~
Synaesthesia
I love Safari, for it’s syncing with my phone and password features, as well
as its performance.

